# M-edge Discounts



## Jesslyn

I've been getting emails and tweets about M-edge.

Tweet: Happy Holidays! M-Edge is providng a 20% discount on your entire purchase, enter in "TWITTERM" at checkout. http://is.gd/5mbnB

> Amazon link to M-edge Kindle covers

This one expires 12/17 - Sorry for the late notice
Get a FREE upgrade
to expedited shipping!
Enter promo code
MEDGESHIPD1
during checkout at www.medgestore.com
to get your gifts fast.*


----------



## Patrizia

you can also go to facebook, join the fan page and get 20% off by using the word FACEBOOK in the promo code.. you onlyl get one promo code per order though


----------



## Pushka

Wow, I just used the twitter code on Amazon and the discount worked!  Nice one!


----------



## MINImum

Great discounts, thanks for sharing! I just took a peek around their website, they have a lot of great products. I didn't know they sold a stand for the Kindle! I have been looking for one. And it's only $19.99. I just sent hubby an update for my Christmas list.


----------



## cheerio

I love M-Edge, a lot of companies are capitalizing on face book and twitter


----------



## meglet

FYI - This TWITTERM 20% discount doesn't apply quite right on Amazon with the standard "buy 1, get 1 10% off" discount on M-Edge covers. And by not right, I mean that you get the 20% discount off your order, and a 10% discount off the entire order instead of just the 2nd cover. 

Edit: Patrizia is right, codes don't stack. Don't know why I worded it that way.


----------



## Patrizia

you can only use one code per order so you have to decide whats right for you.. I used the shipping one and they I read about the facebook one.. so I called them and asked them to change they code which they did.. ironic though.. my cover arrived fast regardless of the ship code


----------



## foxtail

BTW, the TWITTERM code is still working on the M-Edge website.


----------



## mlewis78

FACEEDGE (the facebook 20% discount) is still working.


----------



## drenee

MINImum said:


> Great discounts, thanks for sharing! I just took a peek around their website, they have a lot of great products. I didn't know they sold a stand for the Kindle! I have been looking for one. And it's only $19.99. I just sent hubby an update for my Christmas list.


Did you get this stand for Christmas? If so, can you tell us about it? I'm looking for a stand, but this one looks like it might be a bit bulky. But it doesn't look like it would slide around on a surface. Can you use it laying in bed? 
Thank you, 
deb


----------



## Skydog

Getting off topic here, but the M-Edge stand for my DX is perfect - exactly what I was looking for.  It is very stable and does not budge when used for what it is intended - a hard surface.  Perfect for placing on a table (while eating, for example) or as a handy display on the kitchen counter for those that store recipes.  

This is *not* designed for bed reading, or placing on anything other than a hard surface.

Highly recommnended!


----------



## cheerio

Wish I had the money for a new case


----------



## loca

mlewis78 said:


> FACEEDGE (the facebook 20% discount) is still working.


This will make a choice a bit harder if its still buzzing.


----------



## mlewis78

I bought two on that discount this week.  Black and Gold go-jackets.


----------

